# OCZ ZS Series 750 W



## crmaris (Sep 4, 2011)

OCZ, having the value-oriented user in mind, recently released a new PSU series. According to OCZ the ZS series PSUs offer affordable power solutions to value-oriented gaming systems.

*Show full review*


----------

